# Lesbiche



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Parlando di cos'è maschile e femminile, mi è venuta una curiosità.
Qui dalle mie parti ci sono un sacco di coppie lesbiche, più o meno alla luce del sole. E spesso le si notano perché una è vestita e acconciata da uomo e l'altra da donna.
E mi sono chiesto perché? Sono lesbiche, se ne deduce che piaccia la patatina a entrambe, con tutto il contorno. Quindi perché stravolgere il contorno per farlo sembrare maschile? Se le piacciono le donne....
Non capisco.
Qualcuno me lo sa spiegare?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Parlando di cos'è maschile e femminile, mi è venuta una curiosità.
> Qui dalle mie parti ci sono un sacco di coppie lesbiche, più o meno alla luce del sole. E spesso le si notano perché una è vestita e acconciata da uomo e l'altra da donna.
> E mi sono chiesto perché? Sono lesbiche, se ne deduce che piaccia la patatina a entrambe, con tutto il contorno. Quindi perché stravolgere il contorno per farlo sembrare maschile? Se le piacciono le donne....
> Non capisco.
> Qualcuno me lo sa spiegare?


tempo fa ho fatto più o meno una domanda di questo tipo che è stata considerata ingenua.
in realtà ci sono lesbiche che si sentono profondamente donne e amano lo stesso genere e altre con un 'identità che non sentono come loro .
la stessa cosa per gli uomini


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Parlando di cos'è maschile e femminile, mi è venuta una curiosità.
> Qui dalle mie parti ci sono un sacco di coppie lesbiche, più o meno alla luce del sole. E spesso le si notano perché una è vestita e acconciata da uomo e l'altra da donna.
> E mi sono chiesto perché? Sono lesbiche, se ne deduce che piaccia la patatina a entrambe, con tutto il contorno. Quindi perché stravolgere il contorno per farlo sembrare maschile? Se le piacciono le donne....
> Non capisco.
> Qualcuno me lo sa spiegare?



Guarda non ho mai capito le differenze che distinguono un gay, una lesbica;( non ho scritto eterosessuale perchè io sono eterosessuale)  . A parere mio non ci sono differenze.

A parere mio un gay è come l'eterosessuale o viceversa, in pratica al gay piace "l'uomo" per il suo corpo, per come cammina, si muove si atteggia, lo stesso per la la lesbica. In pratica le attrazioni che un eterosessuale ha per la donna o per l'uomo, quindi a secondo del suo suo sesso ammira o piace la soggettività dell'altro e il corpo dell'altro. 

L'abbigliamento credo non pregiudichi la sostanza dell'eterosessuale o del gay o della lesbica, credo sia una soggettività della persona.

Mi piacerebbe davvero conoscere e sapere esattamente.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Parlando di cos'è maschile e femminile, mi è venuta una curiosità.
> Qui dalle mie parti ci sono un sacco di coppie lesbiche, più o meno alla luce del sole. E spesso le si notano perché una è vestita e acconciata da uomo e l'altra da donna.
> E mi sono chiesto perché? Sono lesbiche, se ne deduce che piaccia la patatina a entrambe, con tutto il contorno. Quindi perché stravolgere il contorno per farlo sembrare maschile? Se le piacciono le donne....
> Non capisco.
> Qualcuno me lo sa spiegare?


omariaimmacolata cosa mi tocca leggere......
il fatto che due donne siano lesbiche non vuol dire che agiscano e pensino come un uomo e quindi entrambe si vestano o comportino come un uomo....
come in ogni donna etero o bisessuale , vedi toy e me per esempio, anche in una donna esclusivamente omosessuale risiede una parte femminile e una maschile....
ora se io e toy fossimo una coppia vera, lei sarebbe quella piu maaschiaccio di me, ma non dipende dall essere lesbica o meno, dipende da come sei tu dentro.....io in realta, in una realzione con una donna sono molto femminile, e difficilmente riesco a interpretare la parte dominante della coppia, mentre invece mi riesce facile comandare con il mio compagno....anche sessualemnte parlando....
non c entra essere lesbiche o meno.....e' la persona.....
sicuramente c'e' una componente attrattiva particolare per la quale, una donna omosessuale, che magari si sente piu mascolina (ma non perche sia lesbica-uomo) probabialmente sara piu attratta per compenso da uan donna piu femminile, timidina, un po angelica....
io quando ho avuto la relazione con la mia amica (be oggi e' un amica...) eravamo entrambe le femmine della coppia, nessuna faceva il maschio....perche di base non siamo cosi....
come puoi trovare uomini gay che non lo diresti mai che sono gay...
un mio amico, io l ho scoperto dopo anni che era gay e lui era convinto che io l avessi capito....ma da cosa? gli ho detto....
guarda il wrestling, segui il calcio, sei burbero e grosso e tutto un po cattivone...non ti facevo proprio gay...invece...

ma poi che e' sta cosa gay lesbiche...siamo tutti uguali.....
per me dire a una persona sei gay e' come dirgli hai i capelli scuri....la cosa piu normale del mondo...


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Però rimane il fatto che di donne etero che si vestono e tagliano i capelli come un uomo ce ne sono pochine, mentre tra le lesbiche molte ma molte di più.
Un motivo ci sarà...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Però rimane il fatto che di donne etero che si vestono e tagliano i capelli come un uomo ce ne sono pochine, mentre tra le lesbiche molte ma molte di più.
> Un motivo ci sarà...


ma non e' vero dipende dove giri e dal tipo di persona,....
vatti a fare un giro a san lorenzo a roma per esempio.....hanno tutte la cresta, rasate da un lato, scacione nel vestire.....e' l;a loro moda...molte poche di loro sono lesbiche.....proprio poche....
devi anche immaginare che come in ogni coppia anche in una coppia omosessuale si gioca.....
si gioca a interpretare ruoli....io sinceramente la maggior parte di coppie gay (donne) che ho sono tutte femminili....devi vedre come si divertono a scambiarsi i vestiti farsi i capelli a vicenda......si comprano le scarpe uguali....sembrano migliori amiche.....
molte donne gay hanno bisogno, magari perche sono piu mascoline, di dare piu spazio alla parte maschile che c'e' in loro e quindi tendono a vestirsi in un certo modo e atteggiarsi in un certo modo, anche perche ricordati sempre che in una coppia lesbica manca la componente maschile in quanto uomo. quindi io mi ricordo per esempio che qualche volta la mia ex compagna mi diceva che se volevo lei poteva atteggiarsi di piu a uomo cosi io mi sentivo piu protetta.....
e' anche questa la cosa che mi ha fatto capire di non essere lesbica al 100%...non mi sentivo protetta e siocura tra le sue braccia....mai mi ci sono sentita.....


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma non e' vero dipende dove giri e dal tipo di persona,....
> vatti a fare un giro a san lorenzo a roma per esempio.....


Boh.. può darsi. Qua è così.. Magari a San Lorenzo è diverso, non lo so.

E poi mi incuriosirebbe anche capire come funziona a letto, voglio dire.. tecnicamente.. quello che la fantasia mi suggerisce mi pare un po' insoddisfacente. Ma qui il discorso rischia di prendere una piega...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Boh.. può darsi. Qua è così.. Magari a San Lorenzo è diverso, non lo so.
> 
> E poi mi incuriosirebbe anche capire come funziona a letto, voglio dire.. tecnicamente.. quello che la fantasia mi suggerisce mi pare un po' insoddisfacente. Ma qui il discorso rischia di prendere una piega...



Scusa ma sei serio stavolta?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Boh.. può darsi. Qua è così.. Magari a San Lorenzo è diverso, non lo so.
> 
> E poi mi incuriosirebbe anche capire come funziona a letto, voglio dire.. tecnicamente.. quello che la fantasia mi suggerisce mi pare un po' insoddisfacente. Ma qui il discorso rischia di prendere una piega...


non e' nulla di diverso da un rapporto uomo-donna.
c'e' amore passione copinvolgimento, ci si diverte, si gioca, ma piu che altro...si sa bene cosa fare, perche e' il copro di una donna e tu (generale) sei donna ....sai come vorresti essere toccata e lei lo sa.....

nulla di trascendentale


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa ma sei serio stavolta?


Abbastanzina


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> nulla di trascendentale


Boh... a me il fatto che manchi la penetrazione..mi ha sempre dato l'idea di un menù a cui manca il main course

non vi mancava mai.... l'infornare il pesce..?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Abbastanzina


auahahahahahaha

Vabbè dai.. non è che mi sia mai soffermato a pensare due lesbiche che fanno l'amore ( bugiaaaaaaa è il mio sogno trovarmi in mezzo a loro e farle diventare etero aauaahhahahahaha ) 
Penso che le mani i baci aggeggi esterni e tutto il circondario del cervello che brama il corpo... sia l'apoteosi a degli orgasmi, a del piacere, a del sesso..... Insomma nella soggettività della coppia e alla loro apertura mentale avoglia di trovare i modi e metodi .

Vuoi che ti racconti come si usa il calippo e non il ghiaccio che brucia per far provare piacere, vicendevolmente eh... 

PS il calippo non l'utente eh..! :rotfl:
ti sto prendendo in giro? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti racconti come si usa il calippo e non il ghiaccio che brucia per far provare piacere, vicendevolmente eh...
> 
> PS il calippo non l'utente eh..! :rotfl:


E che ne sai tu delle tecniche che Calipso usa? Magari è una cintura nera di orgasmo con calippo...

Il calippo... meglio all'arancia o al limone? Ho il dubbio che il limone brucerebbe un po'.. no..?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E che ne sai tu delle tecniche che Calipso usa? Magari è una cintura nera di orgasmo con calippo...
> 
> Il calippo... meglio all'arancia o al limone? Ho il dubbio che il limone brucerebbe un po'.. no..?



Un piccolo dolore subito prima ( ma anche durante) è un miracolo dove l'orgasmo raggiunge livelli altissimi. :rotfl:

Povera calippo però..! ma che centra Lei?


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Povera calippo però..! ma che centra Lei?


Ah non lo so. L'hai evocata tu...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ah non lo so. L'hai evocata tu...



Paraculo..!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

*siete dei volgarotti di bassa lega*

......
no....cioe' a me si mancava la penetrazione perche appunto sono bisessuale piu tendente all etero....
ma mi e' mancata col trempo.....all inizio che ero convinta di essere gay no....
perche scusa? buon sesso= penetrazione?
pensa che a me piacciono molto di piu i preliminari che l atto in se.,....
c''e un sacco di gente cosi....
come la mettiamo?


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche scusa? buon sesso= penetrazione?
> pensa che a me piacciono molto di piu i preliminari che l atto in se.,....
> c''e un sacco di gente cosi....
> come la mettiamo?


Si si, capisco. Non voglio togliere nulla ai preliminari&coccole varie. Ma boh.. se fossi una donna, anche lesbica.. Il fatto che per quanto piacevole possa essere.. avrei sempre la sensazione che manchi una portata... Infatti si chiamano preliminari per un motivo. È solo un'idea, non sono mai stato donna ne lesbica.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Boh.. può darsi. Qua è così.. Magari a San Lorenzo è diverso, non lo so.
> 
> E poi mi incuriosirebbe anche capire come funziona a letto, voglio dire.*. tecnicamente*.. quello che la fantasia mi suggerisce mi pare un po' insoddisfacente. Ma qui il discorso rischia di prendere una piega...


ma non hai altro da pensare?


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non hai altro da pensare?


Si, la mia ex amante. Oggi ho un altro attacco di "manchite". Così invece mi distraggo e sorrido un po'.
E perché poi? Mica è illegale, no?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ......
> no....cioe' a me si mancava la penetrazione perche appunto sono bisessuale piu tendente all etero....
> ma mi e' mancata col trempo.....all inizio che ero convinta di essere gay no....
> perche scusa? buon sesso= penetrazione?
> ...


*

*Figliolosa io ti leggo eh..! :incazzato:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si si, capisco. Non voglio togliere nulla ai preliminari&coccole varie. Ma boh.. se fossi una donna, anche lesbica.. Il fatto che per quanto piacevole possa essere.. avrei sempre la sensazione che manchi una portata... Infatti si chiamano preliminari per un motivo. È solo un'idea, non sono mai stato donna ne lesbica.


ma che discorso e'...
e' come se ti chiedessi io: non ti manca un po giocare a incularella? 
ah no.....un buco da tappare ce l hai......
maddai....non c'e' un attapopamento buchi...
ad una donna gay non manchera certo la penetrazione per come la intendi tu....da parte di uomo.....
anzi....glki farebbe anche un po schifo.....
ma c'e' talmente tanto dentro un rapporto tra due donne che la penetrazione e' il minimo.....se si vuole c'e' sempre il modo di fare


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]Figliolosa io ti leggo eh..! :incazzato:


lo so...ne ho approfittato per metterti davanti al fatto coimpiuto....
davanti a tutti....cosi non ti puoi arrabbiare 
sono in eta da moglie :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so...ne ho approfittato per metterti davanti al fatto coimpiuto....
> davanti a tutti....cosi non ti puoi arrabbiare
> sono in eta da moglie :rotfl:



:incazzato: Mi addolcisci la pillola eh.. e mi fai le carezzine pucciose eh..

E io m'intenerisco e tu hai vinto..! :incazzato:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :incazzato: Mi addolcisci la pillola eh.. e mi fai le carezzine pucciose eh..
> 
> E io m'intenerisco e tu hai vinto..! :incazzato:


be ma pensa a quando mi accompagnerai all altare.....
e prenderai la mia mano....e la metterai nella mani di.....Lui!!!!! dicendo.....coglionazzo...te l affido.....
ahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> be ma pensa a quando mi accompagnerai all altare.....
> e prenderai la mia mano....e la metterai nella mani di.....Lui!!!!! dicendo.....coglionazzo...te l affido.....
> ahahahahahahahhaha



Cambia discorso altrimenti spezzo la mano a te e anche al coglionazzo figlio di beeppp!


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ad una donna gay non manchera certo la penetrazione per come la intendi tu....da parte di uomo.....
> anzi....glki farebbe anche un po schifo.....
> ma c'e' talmente tanto dentro un rapporto tra due donne che la penetrazione e' il minimo.....se si vuole c'e' sempre il modo di fare


Si si, non lo metto in dubbio. Infatti ho fatto la domanda per questo. Per avere una spiegazione da parte di utentesse più esperte. 
E prendo per buono quanto mi dici. Il mio era appunto un dubbio, una curiosità.

Curiosità che Minerva non sembra avere..

Ma poi dici che il modo si trova.. cosa intendi?
Da quanto dici deduco che due lesbiche mai giocherebbero con un doppio fallo di plastica dato che disdegnano la penetrazione. Ho capito giusto?

E non ti incazzare, sto solo chiedendo..


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cambia discorso altrimenti spezzo la mano a te e anche al coglionazzo figlio di beeppp!


be ma e' per questo che e' sparito.....non si puo vedere la sposa prima delle nozze...AH!

cmq, tanto per svaccare questo DDD lesbifobico, forse e dico forsissimo.....tra 2 anni torno in italia! per sempre!!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si si, non lo metto in dubbio. Infatti ho fatto la domanda per questo. Per avere una spiegazione da parte di utentesse più esperte.
> E prendo per buono quanto mi dici. Il mio era appunto un dubbio, una curiosità.
> 
> Curiosità che Minerva non sembra avere..
> ...


non mi incazzo mica 
ma cmq non hai capito...eppure l ho scritto bene prima...
disdegnano la penetrazione da parte di un uomo......le donne gay......non quelle bisessuali....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si si, non lo metto in dubbio. Infatti ho fatto la domanda per questo. Per avere una spiegazione da parte di utentesse più esperte.
> E prendo per buono quanto mi dici. Il mio era appunto un dubbio, una curiosità.
> 
> Curiosità che Minerva non sembra avere..
> ...



Scusami se m'intrometto, ma boh.. io la mia la voglio dire, anche perchè ci vado di logica, se due lesbiche non vogliono la penetrazione da parte di un uomo mica è detto che non la vogliano da parte di giocattoli di plastica, ma nonostante ciò tutto può essere capovolto in base alle loro fantasie e alla loro complicità e ai loro desideri che mica è detto che debbano essere simili.


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> se due lesbiche non vogliono la penetrazione da parte di un uomo mica è detto che non la vogliano da parte di giocattoli di plastica, ma


E no!
Per tornare all'esempio di miss, a me non piace giocare a incularella e non mi fa nessuna voglia neppure farmi infilare cosi di plastica. 
Quindi mi aspettavo valesse lo stesso per le lesbiche. 

E per inciso non sono lesbofobico. Tutto il contrario.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E no!
> Per tornare all'esempio di miss, a me non piace giocare a incularella e non mi fa nessuna voglia neppure farmi infilare cosi di plastica.
> Quindi mi aspettavo valesse lo stesso per le lesbiche.
> 
> E per inciso non sono lesbofobico. Tutto il contrario.


perche QUEL buco non e' fatto per far entrare, ma solo per far uscire.....
mentre invece noi donne abbimo un buco in piu.....wowwwww
e perche non giocarci visto che sta li a apposta e dicono anche sia fonte di piacere......

e' la njatura....
incularella e' contro natura....
piacevole, carina, sessualmente forse un po appagante, ma contro natura....
l istinto lo sa


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E no!
> Per tornare all'esempio di miss, a me non piace giocare a incularella e non mi fa nessuna voglia neppure farmi infilare cosi di plastica.
> Quindi mi aspettavo valesse lo stesso per le lesbiche.
> 
> E per inciso non sono lesbofobico. Tutto il contrario.


Prima prova eh..! :rotfl: daiii scherzo..! però prova prima auaahhaahahaahah :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prima prova eh..! :rotfl: daiii scherzo..! però prova prima auaahhaahahaahah :rotfl::rotfl:


Facciamo che mando avanti te, prova e poi però, mi raccomando, fammi sapere


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Facciamo che mando avanti te, prova e poi però, mi raccomando, fammi sapere


No no..! guarda esco da sto treddì eh..! ecchecchez..!


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no..! guarda esco da sto treddì eh..! ecchecchez..!


Prima che il 3D entri in te...


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche QUEL buco non e' fatto per far entrare, ma solo per far uscire.....
> mentre invece noi donne abbimo un buco in piu.....wowwwww
> e perche non giocarci visto che sta li a apposta e dicono anche sia fonte di piacere......
> 
> ...



Scusa ma.... hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhaahahahahhahahahahahhhhahahahahah!!!!!!!

Scusascusascusa ma dai....

Questo discorso mi suona altrettanto posticcio che dire che essere gay è contro natura (cosa che non penso assolutamente, sia chiaro)
O come dire che la masturbazione è contro natura perchè non si procrea.
Le braccia sono della lunghezza giusta :smile:

E se la natura "non voleva" che noi si godesse col culetto doveva 1-non renderlo così divinamente piacevole 2-fare il buco di forma diversa così che non ci entravano e cose.

Le scimmie bonobo lo sanno benissimo. :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa ma.... hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhaahahahahhahahahahahhhhahahahahah!!!!!!!
> 
> Scusascusascusa ma dai....
> 
> ...



voglio morireeeeeeeeee auahahahahahahah 
Madò nausicaa come rido..!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> voglio morireeeeeeeeee auahahahahahahah
> Madò nausicaa come rido..!



Ammetto che non è mia. Citazione da "la Gang del Pensiero" di Tibor Fischer. :smile:

Caspita però, pensa se fossero state troppo corte eh. :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ammetto che non è mia. Citazione da "la Gang del Pensiero" di Tibor Fischer. :smile:
> 
> Caspita però, pensa se fossero state troppo corte eh. :singleeye:



Niente paura tesoro, avremmo trovato il rimedio..! aauaaahahahaah 

MADòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa ma.... hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhaahahahahhahahahahahhhhahahahahah!!!!!!!
> 
> Scusascusascusa ma dai....
> 
> ...



no scusa nausica
e' contro natura cavolo! nel senso che quel buco e' a senso unico.....poi
che noi ci giochiamo a incularella e' un altro discorso...
io peronslamnete sono vergine sotto quel punto di vista....non saprei dirti
e non ho detto che e' sbagliato o essere gay e' contro natura....assoluatmente no....io poi.....
pero ammetterai che di base le feci escono da li. non puo essere fatto per incularsi....passami il termine...
che poi uomo-donna - uomo-uomo donna-donna lofacciamo ma ben venga...piu buchi siamo meglio e'...


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Niente paura tesoro, avremmo trovato il rimedio..! aauaaahahahaah
> 
> MADòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò



Ora i sexy shop venderebbero protesi in silicone da inserire sui nostri braccini troppo corti. 

"try the softest silicon hand! 7 different colours! hypoallergenic!"


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ora i sexy shop venderebbero protesi in silicone da inserire sui nostri braccini troppo corti.
> 
> "try the softest silicon hand! 7 different colours! hypoallergenic!"



AUAHAUHAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no scusa nausica
> e' contro natura cavolo! nel senso che quel buco e' a senso unico.....poi
> che noi ci giochiamo a incularella e' un altro discorso...
> io peronslamnete sono vergine sotto quel punto di vista....non saprei dirti
> ...



Contro natura, contro natura...

Che caspiterina vuole la natura? A me si è dimenticata di lasciare istruzioni. 

La bocca serve per mangiare. Ma noi ci parliamo, ci cantiamo, ci baciamo (a che serve il bacio? a nulla...) ci facciamo sesso.
A che serve la patatina? A fare figli, ma noi la accarezziamo, la baciamo, ci tocchiamo anche solo per provare piacere.
La natura "vuole" che noi ci moltiplichiamo, questo dice l'"istinto"?. E allora i gay che non procreano? Sono contro natura? 
Ovviamente NO, per me.

Io nella natura vedo che ci sono animali gay, animali che si masturbano, animali che fanno sesso anale.

La natura, non so se ci ha pensato prima o no, ma grazie al cielo ha fatto le cose in modo che possiamo usare, godere, inventare, senza relegare a un solo ed esclusivo scopo (procreare) e utilizzo (la bocca per mangiare, il sederino per defecare).

Si può fare, è bello anzi bellissimo, se fatto col consenso e godimento di entrambi, non è contro natura. Per me. 

Riassumo e ripeto.

Se pensi che fare sesso anale sia contro natura, allora è contro natura anche baciare ed essere gay.
Per me non lo è nessuna di queste cose.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Contro natura, contro natura...
> 
> Che caspiterina vuole la natura? A me si è dimenticata di lasciare istruzioni.
> 
> ...



E ovviamente pure i pompini e il leccare la patatina sarebbero contro natura.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Contro natura, contro natura...
> 
> Che caspiterina vuole la natura? A me si è dimenticata di lasciare istruzioni.
> 
> ...


perche tu attribuisci a contro natura un signifacto religioso...
io non ho detto che contro natura e' qualcosa che non ti porta a procreare.....mai detto...
io ho detto che TECNICAMENTE il deretano non e' fatto per accoppiarsi.....
come hai detto bene tu...la bocca e' fatta per mangaire ma noi la usiamo anche per altro....
tutto qui.....
cioe' che naturalmente da li esce qualcosa, ma noi lo usiamo in verso contrario...
cis ara anche un motivo per cui fa male....ma sempre male.....
quando perdi la verginita fa male la prima volta, la seconda, forse la terza...poi basta...puoi pure non farlo per mesi e mesi...non ti fara piu male...
di la dietro invece si....perche come muscolo e' fatto per espellere non far entrare...

tutto qui...

niente contro gay  e non davo a contro natura l accezzione che gli dai tu


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AUAHAUHAAHAHAHAHAHA



"try the longest pleasure you ever had! The newest "hand-yourself". It feels like a real hand. It looks like a real hand. But it NEVER gives up"


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche tu attribuisci a contro natura un signifacto religioso...
> io non ho detto che contro natura e' qualcosa che non ti porta a procreare.....mai detto...
> io ho detto che TECNICAMENTE il deretano non e' fatto per accoppiarsi.....
> come hai detto bene tu...la bocca e' fatta per mangaire ma noi la usiamo anche per altro....
> ...


Mi spiace che per te sia così.
Se fa male, vuol dire che è fatto male.
Fatto bene è paradisiaco. Fidati.

Cmq no, non ne facevo assolutamente un discorso religioso ma proprio, cercando di mettermi nel tuo discorso, di "essere fatto per".

Se "contro natura" è quello che si fa usando ciò che abbiamo oltre al suo "scopo originario", qualunque esso sia, allora baciarsi, fare pompini, leccare la patatina, diventa contro natura.
Se "contro natura" è ciò che esula dallo scopo originario, avere imparato a godere del sesso al di là della procreazione è contro natura. Ovviamente per me non è così, e mi è chiarissimo che non lo è per te.
Così come mi è perfettamente chiaro che non pensi che l'omosessualità è contro natura.
Lo dicevo proprio per farti vedere che il tuo stesso discorso non tiene, perchè la sua naturale estensione dovrebbe portarti a pensare cose che non pensi assolutamente.


----------



## Eliade (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> omariaimmacolata cosa mi tocca leggere......
> il fatto che due donne siano lesbiche non vuol dire che agiscano e pensino come un uomo e quindi entrambe si vestano o comportino come un uomo....
> come in ogni donna etero o bisessuale , vedi toy e me per esempio, anche in una donna esclusivamente omosessuale risiede una parte femminile e una maschile....
> ora se io e toy fossimo una coppia vera, lei sarebbe quella piu maaschiaccio di me, ma non dipende dall essere lesbica o meno, dipende da come sei tu dentro.....io in realta, in una realzione con una donna sono molto femminile, e difficilmente riesco a interpretare la parte dominante della coppia, mentre invece mi riesce facile comandare con il mio compagno....anche sessualemnte parlando....
> ...


Mi gira un po' la testa....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> "try the longest pleasure you ever had! The newest "hand-yourself". It feels like a real hand. It looks like a real hand. But it NEVER gives up"


Parlami delle promozioni su..! ( articoli di fine stagione? ) 

Ma tu che mano preferisci con dita lunga o corte?


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parlami delle promozioni su..! ( articoli di fine stagione? )
> 
> Ma tu che mano preferisci con dita lunga o corte?



Bè ci sarebbero diversi modelli.

Quelle con le dita a cerchio, fisse, per i maschietti.
Quelle sempre con le dita a cerchio ma non fisse ("diametro regolabile! Sentiti sempre a tuo agio!")

Quella con medio e pollice estesi... etc etc etc

uh. Hai voglia. Se mi mettessi a fare il listino qua e adesso non finirei il lavoro.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace che per te sia così.
> Se fa male, vuol dire che è fatto male.
> Fatto bene è paradisiaco. Fidati.
> 
> ...


no, credo che semplicemente ho usato il termine sbagliato...o forse si...tutte quelle cose che tu hai detto per me sono contro natura ma ad un livello prettamente tecnico.....io sono bisessuale dichiarata, vivo in una citta piena di gay, dolcissimi tra l altro....anche volendo usare contro natura ovviamente nonj avrebbe accezione negativa per me....
ripeto forse ho solo sbagliato termine.....
cmq non ho mai provato da dietro....ho detto che sono vergione di li....mi baso sulle amiche che raccontano 

io mi prendo ancora qualche anno di tempo


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no scusa nausica
> e' contro natura cavolo! nel senso che quel buco e' a senso unico.....poi
> che noi ci giochiamo a incularella e' un altro discorso...
> io peronslamnete sono vergine sotto quel punto di vista....non saprei dirti
> ...



Guarda che nemmeno la fellatio allora è consentita.  Il pompino insomma.


----------



## Eliade (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Parlando di cos'è maschile e femminile, mi è venuta una curiosità.
> Qui dalle mie parti ci sono un sacco di coppie lesbiche, più o meno alla luce del sole. E spesso le si notano perché una è vestita e acconciata da uomo e l'altra da donna.
> E mi sono chiesto perché? Sono lesbiche, se ne deduce che piaccia la patatina a entrambe, con tutto il contorno. Quindi perché stravolgere il contorno per farlo sembrare maschile? Se le piacciono le donne....
> Non capisco.
> Qualcuno me lo sa spiegare?


Mah, io non saprei proprio.
Non mi sembra di aver mai visto una coppia lesbica, o almeno io non l'ho mai notato. 
Ho visto una coppia gay, almeno credo...camminavano per strada e si tenevano la mano, notai che erano due GRAN pezzi di gnocchi. :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no, credo che semplicemente ho usato il termine sbagliato...o forse si...tutte quelle cose che tu hai detto per me sono contro natura ma ad un livello prettamente tecnico.....io sono bisessuale dichiarata, vivo in una citta piena di gay, dolcissimi tra l altro....anche volendo usare contro natura ovviamente nonj avrebbe accezione negativa per me....
> ripeto forse ho solo sbagliato termine.....
> cmq non ho mai provato da dietro....ho detto che sono vergione di li....mi baso sulle amiche che raccontano
> 
> io mi prendo ancora qualche anno di tempo



E allora mi spiace per le tue amiche 

E' sempre un problema doppio: da una parte chi pratica "attivamente" il sesso anale che non sa usare la giusta sensibilità e cautela -soprattutto all'inizio- e non sa far rilassare l'altra parte, e l'altra parte che non si rilassa, o non sa come farlo.
La parte di predisposizione personale conta meno.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè ci sarebbero diversi modelli.
> 
> *Quelle con le dita a cerchio, fisse, per i maschietti.*
> Quelle sempre con le dita a cerchio ma non fisse ("diametro regolabile! Sentiti sempre a tuo agio!")
> ...



Ecco di a feather di leggere.... io esco davvero da sto treddì ecchecchez 2..!


----------



## Leda (14 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NMPq24YnOVA]http://youtu.be/NMPq24YnOVA[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;NMPq24YnOVA]http://youtu.be/NMPq24YnOVA[/video]



auahhahaahahahahaahahaa


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E allora mi spiace per le tue amiche
> 
> E' sempre un problema doppio: da una parte chi pratica "attivamente" il sesso anale che non sa usare la giusta sensibilità e cautela -soprattutto all'inizio- e non sa far rilassare l'altra parte, e l'altra parte che non si rilassa, o non sa come farlo.
> La parte di predisposizione personale conta meno.


Io c ho troppa paura di farlo.... io sono tutta piccola...
Oddio....no mi cago leteralmente sotto...Quindi poi la cosa capici bene diventa difficile:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

*tanto per chiarire*

Miss è la mia figliolosa, smettetela o vi spacco la faccia. Il suo culo non si tocca.PENSATE AL VOSTRO DI CULO..! 



( ok ok non lo dite so che vi piace) :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io c ho troppa paura di farlo.... io sono tutta piccola...
> Oddio....no mi cago leteralmente sotto...Quindi poi la cosa capici bene diventa difficile:rotfl:



Che una cosa la si possa fare, non vuol dire che la si DEBBA fare.
Se non è nelle tue corde, lascia perdere, ovviamente.

Specificavo solo perchè l'idea che faccia sempre male è completamente falsa.

In realtà, l'ano ha una capacità di ricezione del pene che è superiore a quella della patatina, e come larghezza e come profondità. Ma non lo dico per convincerti, è solo perchè mi secca che ci sia scarsa conoscenza in giro.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Miss è la mia figliolosa, smettetela o vi spacco la faccia. Il suo culo non si tocca.PENSATE AL VOSTRO DI CULO..!
> 
> 
> 
> ( ok ok non lo dite so che vi piace) :rotfl::rotfl:


Hai capito si.....
Hai visto cosa vogliono indurmi a fare????
Scostumati!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che una cosa la si possa fare, non vuol dire che la si DEBBA fare.
> Se non è nelle tue corde, lascia perdere, ovviamente.
> 
> Specificavo solo perchè l'idea che faccia sempre male è completamente falsa.
> ...



No come larghezza no ho scritto una cazzata distratta dal lavoro :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Boh... a me il fatto che manchi la penetrazione..mi ha sempre dato l'idea di un menù a cui manca il main course
> 
> non vi mancava mai.... l'infornare il pesce..?


Ricordati che noi donne, come centro del piacere, abbiamo il clitoride  ed è più facile per noi raggiungere l'orgasmo con la stimolazione dello stesso piuttosto che solo con la penetrazione.

Anche nella stessa, a volte, "sentiamo" più quello che succede fuori dalla vagina che non dentro e anche lì, è più la stimolazione del clitoride a portarci all'orgasmo che dell'interno della vagina.

Potremo tranquillamente fare a meno del pene per essere felici sessualmente.

Da questo punto di vista, un rapporto saffico è pienamente soddisfacente.


----------



## Principessa (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no, credo che semplicemente ho usato il termine sbagliato...o forse si...tutte quelle cose che tu hai detto per me sono contro natura ma ad un livello prettamente tecnico.....io sono bisessuale dichiarata, vivo in una citta piena di gay, dolcissimi tra l altro....anche volendo usare contro natura ovviamente nonj avrebbe accezione negativa per me....
> ripeto forse ho solo sbagliato termine.....
> *cmq non ho mai provato da dietro....ho detto che sono vergione di li....mi baso sulle amiche che raccontano
> 
> io mi prendo ancora qualche anno di tempo*


Non ci crederai amore.... anche iooooooo! 

E anche se ho quasi 30 anni, mi prenderei qualche DECADE di tempo...... :carneval:


----------



## gas (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no, credo che semplicemente ho usato il termine sbagliato...o forse si...tutte quelle cose che tu hai detto per me sono contro natura ma ad un livello prettamente tecnico.....io sono bisessuale dichiarata, vivo in una citta piena di gay, dolcissimi tra l altro....anche volendo usare contro natura ovviamente nonj avrebbe accezione negativa per me....
> ripeto forse ho solo sbagliato termine.....
> *cmq non ho mai provato da dietro*....ho detto che sono vergione di li....mi baso sulle amiche che raccontano
> 
> *io mi prendo ancora qualche anno di tempo *





Principessa ha detto:


> Non ci crederai amore.... anche iooooooo!
> 
> *E anche se ho quasi 30 anni, mi prenderei qualche DECADE di tempo*...... :carneval:


la mettete li come si usa fare con la dieta, si rimanda sempre :rotfl::rotfl:
se per voi non è un piacere, perchè rimandare la cosa nel tempo...non la si fa e basta
E' una cosa soggettiva, o si prova piacere a farla, oppure si disdegna 
Ma spostarla nel tempo che significato ha?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la mettete li come si usa fare con la dieta, si rimanda sempre :rotfl::rotfl:
> se per voi non è un piacere, perchè rimandare la cosa nel tempo...non la si fa e basta
> E' una cosa soggettiva, o si prova piacere a farla, oppure si disdegna
> Ma spostarla nel tempo che significato ha?


ahahahahah......e' vero...come la dieta...ahahaha
perosnalemnte non so se proverei piacere oppure no quindi non posso escluderla.....prima dovrei provare...
solo che ci sono talemnte tante cose al riguardo che mi spaventano o conti che non mi tornano....che prima devo preparare quello psicologicamente perche porello so 6 anni che me lo chiede (gentilemnete e appena dico no non torna mai sull argomento...molto ripsettoso) e io dico sempre no....se gli dico si gli prende una sincope....
poi dovrei dirgli: ora mi spieghi tutto quello che faresti.....
capisci gas? o so bene benissimo a cosa vado incontro, almeno la [prima volta, oppure per me e' un mondo troppo inesplorato....
ho sempre l idea di quell atto, come uno sturalavandini.....


----------



## gas (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahahah......e' vero...come la dieta...ahahaha
> perosnalemnte non so se proverei piacere oppure no quindi non posso escluderla.....prima dovrei provare...
> solo che ci sono talemnte tante cose al riguardo che mi spaventano o conti che non mi tornano....che prima devo preparare quello psicologicamente perche porello so 6 anni che me lo chiede (gentilemnete e appena dico no non torna mai sull argomento...molto ripsettoso) e io dico sempre no....se gli dico si gli prende una sincope....
> poi dovrei dirgli: ora mi spieghi tutto quello che faresti.....
> ...


----------



## gas (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahahah......e' vero...come la dieta...ahahaha
> perosnalemnte non so se proverei piacere oppure no quindi non posso escluderla.....prima dovrei provare...
> solo che ci sono talemnte tante cose al riguardo che mi spaventano o conti che non mi tornano....che prima devo preparare quello psicologicamente perche porello so 6 anni che me lo chiede (gentilemnete e appena dico no non torna mai sull argomento...molto ripsettoso) e io dico sempre no....se gli dico si gli prende una sincope....
> poi dovrei dirgli: ora mi spieghi tutto quello che faresti.....
> ...


ripeto, o hai piacere a provare questa cosa o è meglio lasciar perdere, non credi?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahahah......e' vero...come la dieta...ahahaha
> perosnalemnte non so se proverei piacere oppure no quindi non posso escluderla.....prima dovrei provare...
> solo che ci sono talemnte tante cose al riguardo che mi spaventano o conti che non mi tornano....che prima devo preparare quello psicologicamente perche porello so 6 anni che me lo chiede (gentilemnete e appena dico no non torna mai sull argomento...molto ripsettoso) e io dico sempre no....se gli dico si gli prende una sincope....
> poi dovrei dirgli: ora mi spieghi tutto quello che faresti.....
> ...


Io credo che per capire a cosa vai incontro puoi solo provare e fidarti della persona con cui lo fai. E direi che un uomo con il wuale stai da 6 anni dovrebbe essere uno di cui ti fidi
Poi non c'è una legge che ti obliga a farlo si vive anche senza


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che per capire a cosa vai incontro puoi solo provare e fidarti della persona con cui lo fai. E direi che un uomo con il wuale stai da 6 anni dovrebbe essere uno di cui ti fidi
> Poi non c'è una legge che ti obliga a farlo si vive anche senza


oh si che mi fido....poi lui sa essere moltissimo delicato....e dolcissimo...quindi so gia che sarei rilassata al 100% ma io ho una sopportazuione del dolore pari a zero....e' quello che mi preoccupa.....oltre che spiacevoli sorprese....


----------



## gas (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> oh si che mi fido....poi lui sa essere moltissimo delicato....e dolcissimo...quindi so gia che sarei rilassata al 100% ma io ho una sopportazuione del dolore pari a zero....e' quello che mi preoccupa.....oltre che spiacevoli sorprese....


chi ti ha detto che fa male?
secondo te, quelle che lo fanno provano dolore o piacere?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> chi ti ha detto che fa male?
> secondo te, quelle che lo fanno provano dolore o piacere?


tutti dicono che fa male.....cioe' tutte le mie amiche...tranne una che vabbe.....lo fa di mestiere....fa la escort.....e queste cose sono all ordeine del giorno per lei....lei dice di non aver mai mai provato dolore...
il resto delle mie amcihe che lo hanno fatto si....
magari non sempre.....magari non per tutta la durata.....
per testimoniano :
alcune fitte li,
altre dolore proprio con seguente sangue
altre ancora non dolore ma uno spiacevole senso di nausea (da li lo sturalvandini)
altre ancora: spiacevolissime sopresa al termine...

non mi facevi cosi paranoica eh??


----------



## gas (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tutti dicono che fa male.....cioe' tutte le mie amiche...tranne una che vabbe.....lo fa di mestiere....fa la escort.....e queste cose sono all ordeine del giorno per lei....lei dice di non aver mai mai provato dolore...
> il resto delle mie amcihe che lo hanno fatto si....
> magari non sempre.....magari non per tutta la durata.....
> per testimoniano :
> ...


si, non ti facevo così paranoica
ma queste che hai elencato sono leggende metropolitane

se vuoi ti faccio uno schizzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> si, non ti facevo così paranoica
> ma queste che hai elencato sono leggende metropolitane
> 
> se vuoi ti faccio uno schizzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma scusa....dovrei pensare che le mie amiche mi raccontano cazzate? perche mai?
dimmi allora come si svolge la questione....e fammela prendere a bene grazie.


----------



## gas (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma scusa....dovrei pensare che le mie amiche mi raccontano cazzate? perche mai?
> dimmi allora come si svolge la questione....e fammela prendere a bene grazie.


non ho detto che raccontano cazzate, ho solo detto che quello che ti dicono, sono leggende metropolitane
raccontarti come si svolge è un po lunghetta, se vuoi posso farti fare una prova pratica :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> *non ho detto che raccontano cazzate, ho solo detto che quello che ti dicono, sono leggende metropolitane
> *raccontarti come si svolge è un po lunghetta, se vuoi posso farti fare una prova pratica :rotfl:


e' la stessa cosa.....loro mi raccontano la loro esperienza e riferiscono a me.....quindi se sono leggende metropolitane sono cazzate.....


----------



## gas (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' la stessa cosa.....loro mi raccontano la loro esperienza e riferiscono a me.....quindi se sono leggende metropolitane sono cazzate.....


vedila come vuoi


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2013)

Al momento sono impegnata, poi ti racconto io in mp


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al momento sono impegnata, poi ti racconto io in mp


grazie


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tutti dicono che fa male.....cioe' tutte le mie amiche...tranne una che vabbe.....lo fa di mestiere....fa la escort.....e queste cose sono all ordeine del giorno per lei....lei dice di non aver mai mai provato dolore...
> il resto delle mie amcihe che lo hanno fatto si....
> magari non sempre.....magari non per tutta la durata.....
> per testimoniano :
> ...


Intanto qui hai persone che ti stanno dicendo che non fa male se fatto nel modo giusto quindi quel "tutti" già diventa "alcuni"


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto qui hai persone che ti stanno dicendo che non fa male se fatto nel modo giusto quindi quel "tutti" già diventa "alcuni"


ma rafry, per lesperienza che ho in merito puoi anche ridurre alcuni a solo le mie amiche


----------



## gas (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma *rafry*, per lesperienza che ho in merito puoi anche ridurre alcuni a solo le mie amiche


chi è rafry?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> chi è rafry?


credo sia l'anagramma di farfy, caro sag


----------



## gas (14 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo sia l'anagramma di farfy, caro sag


uhmmm  :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

*miss*

Il rapporto anale come d'altronde qualsiasi tipo approccio al mondo del sesso e a tutto quello che sono i giochetti può portare soltanto del piacere, inizialmente se non si adottano misure.... che ne so un lubrificante, un certo tipo di dolore lo da, e dipende tantissimo anche dal partner che deve fare la sua parte e capire che ci vuole tempo per arrivare ad un certo tipo di piacere.

Ma cosa importante è che tutto parte dalla testa, se a te mentalmente non ti stimola questo tipo di rapporto e non lo fai entrare nel mondo delle tue fantasie erotiche, bhe.... E, non meno importante è il desiderio di dare piacere alla persona che si "ama" questi sono gli aspetti credo fondamentali per approcciarsi all'anale. Come credo d'altronde a qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Ma non dovevi lasciare il 3D 5 pagine fa..??


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

È poi m'havete rovinato il 3d, io ero curioso di falli doppi per lesbiche e siete finiti a parlare di incularella..


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Si dovevo lasciarlo, ma nausicaa ti ha fatto un regalino, pensavo fossi a trastullarti e non mi leggeSSi.


----------



## Principessa (14 Novembre 2013)

Riporto la mia risposta attinente al 3d 



Principessa ha detto:


> Ricordati che noi donne, come centro del piacere, abbiamo il clitoride  ed è più facile per noi raggiungere l'orgasmo con la stimolazione dello stesso piuttosto che solo con la penetrazione.
> 
> Anche nella stessa, a volte, "sentiamo" più quello che succede fuori dalla vagina che non dentro e anche lì, è più la stimolazione del clitoride a portarci all'orgasmo che dell'interno della vagina.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leda (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> È poi m'havete rovinato il 3d, io ero curioso di falli doppi per lesbiche e siete finiti a parlare di incularella..


E' che la domanda è mal posta, Feath.
Come se qualcuno chiedesse: "Ma che uomo piace ad una donna eterosessuale?" e viceversa per gli uomini, o cosa piace nel sesso a donne e uomini eterosessuali. Quello che voglio dire è che una regola non c'è, e non è l'etichetta etero-bi- o omosessuale che chiarisce di default quali siano i gusti e le preferenze in fatto estetico, di gusto nel vestire e nel porsi della controparte, di qualunque sesso essa sia.

Per farti capire: io ho molte amiche lesbiche, e gli stili personali sono diversissimi: ci sono quelle un po' mascoline e quelle femminilissime che non sgameresti mai. Ho amiche eterosessuali un po' mascoline. Ho amici maschi che scambieresti per gay e non lo sono affatto, e ne ho di supervirili a cui piace l'uccello.

Non penso che si cerchi di ricreare proprio nulla, penso che ci si esprima in modo estremamente personale e soggettivo sia negli atteggiamenti sia nella scelta dei partner, sessuali e sentimentali.

In tema di fallo sì/fallo no, a tutte le donne può piacere più o meno la penetrazione, concettualmente e/o come sensazioni fisiche. Se non piace particolarmente, non si avverte affatto la mancanza 
Se la sensazione fisica invece piace, ad una donna cui piacciono le donne mediamente non attrae l'idea che a penetrarla sia un uomo, perchè non le piacciono gli uomini. Un po' come un uomo etero, mediamente, non sarebbe affatto eccitato all'idea di farsi fare un pompino da un altro maschio e non perchè sarebbe meno capace di una donna, anzi, penso esattamente al contrario


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Boh... a me il fatto che manchi la penetrazione..mi ha sempre dato l'idea di un menù a cui manca il main course
> 
> *non vi mancava mai.... l'infornare il pesce..?*


Mon dieu che caduta di stile. Mai me lo sarei aspettato da voi, Lord Feather.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mon dieu che caduta di stile. Mai me lo sarei aspettato da voi, Lord Feather.


per farlo cadere lo stile bisognerebbe averlo.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il rapporto anale come d'altronde qualsiasi tipo approccio al mondo del sesso e a tutto quello che sono i giochetti può portare soltanto del piacere, inizialmente se non si adottano misure.... che ne so un lubrificante, un certo tipo di dolore lo da, e dipende tantissimo anche dal partner che deve fare la sua parte e capire che ci vuole tempo per arrivare ad un certo tipo di piacere.
> 
> Ma cosa importante è che tutto parte dalla testa, se a te mentalmente non ti stimola questo tipo di rapporto e non lo fai entrare nel mondo delle tue fantasie erotiche, bhe.... E, non meno importante è il desiderio di dare piacere alla persona che si "ama" questi sono gli aspetti credo fondamentali per approcciarsi all'anale. Come credo d'altronde a qualsiasi cosa.


emh.....da padre a figlia?
che imbarazzo.....
pensavo l avessimo superata la fase "DEL DISCORSO".... 

Grazie per i consigli 
il desiderio c'e' e mi stimola mentalemnte ma la mia fobia del dolore e' piu grande sempre di qualsiasi altra cosa....
ma insomma...dopotutto....only the brave


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per farlo cadere lo stile bisognerebbe averlo.


Orco. Ellapeppa.
Che stoccata degna di Cirano.
Che t'ha fatto Feather?
O sono venute male le meches?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per farlo cadere lo stile bisognerebbe averlo.


Io mi farei un esamino di coscienza dopo questa sottile esternazione.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io mi farei un esamino di coscienza dopo questa sottile esternazione.


sì, dopo lo faccio.
grazie dell'inutile rosso


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, dopo lo faccio.
> grazie dell'inutile rosso



Nel senso che ti avrei dato io il rosso?

Ma scusa lo avessi o non lo avessi dato io, visto che non è così importante, perchè sfrucugliate sempre nel parlarne?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2013)

no, tu hai giustamente motivato un dissenso, siamo qui per questo.


Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel senso che ti avrei dato io il rosso?
> 
> Ma scusa lo avessi o non lo avessi dato io, visto che non è così importante, perchè sfrucugliate sempre nel parlarne?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, tu hai giustamente motivato un dissenso, siamo qui per questo.



Esatto, io ho dissentito scrivendoti di farti un bell'esame di coscienza, dopo mi hai accusato di averti dato un rosso. 

E stiamo a discutere dello stile di Feather? rifattene un altro esamino e soprattutto sui rossi e verdi che dici non ti danno fastidio. Senza scordarsi che giusto giusto ora che, Ultimo nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di aver dato rossi, darà sempre rossi a chiunque.. mah.. e  mi parlano di cadute di stile?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esatto, io ho dissentito scrivendoti di farti un bell'esame di coscienza, dopo mi hai accusato di averti dato un rosso.
> 
> E stiamo a discutere dello stile di Feather? rifattene un altro esamino e soprattutto sui rossi e verdi che dici non ti danno fastidio. Senza scordarsi che giusto giusto ora che, Ultimo nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di aver dato rossi, darà sempre rossi a chiunque.. mah.. e  mi parlano di cadute di stile?


ho usato lo stesso post  per due discorsi diversi.non parlavo di te anche perché esternando una disapprovazione era già più accettabile.
in più dico proprio il contrario: a me irrita da morire l'anonimato di questi punteggi


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> non è l'etichetta etero-bi- o omosessuale che chiarisce di default quali siano i gusti e le preferenze in fatto estetico, di gusto nel vestire e nel porsi della controparte, di qualunque sesso essa sia.
> 
> Per farti capire: io ho molte amiche lesbiche, e gli stili personali sono diversissimi: ci sono quelle un po' mascoline e quelle femminilissime che non sgameresti mai. Ho amiche eterosessuali un po' mascoline. Ho amici maschi che scambieresti per gay e non lo sono affatto, e ne ho di supervirili a cui piace l'uccello.


Ma lo so che c'è di tutto un po'. Non ho dubbi su questo. Mi stavo semplicemente chiedendo perché attorno a me notassi molte coppie di lesbiche in cui una delle due si atteggia a maschio.
Magari in Italia le percentuali sono diverse e c'è di tutto in egual misura. 
Io, qui dalle mie parti, vedo questo. E mi chiedevo perché così tante lesbiche siano attratte da donne che si atteggiano a uomini dato che dovrebbero piacergli le donne, e non gli uomini.
Ripeto, se dove stai tutti c'è un perfetto bilanciamento tra mascoline, femminili, ecc.. Me lo segno e ritiro la domanda. Qua non è così.



Leda ha detto:


> In tema di fallo sì/fallo no, a tutte le donne può piacere più o meno la penetrazione, concettualmente e/o come sensazioni fisiche. Se non piace particolarmente, non si avverte affatto la mancanza
> Se la sensazione fisica invece piace, ad una donna cui piacciono le donne mediamente non attrae l'idea che a penetrarla sia un uomo, perchè non le piacciono gli uomini. Un po' come un uomo etero, mediamente, non sarebbe affatto eccitato all'idea di farsi fare un pompino da un altro maschio e non perchè sarebbe meno capace di una donna, anzi, penso esattamente al contrario


Ok, qui con l'esempio del pompino mi hai convinto


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mon dieu che caduta di stile. Mai me lo sarei aspettato da voi, Lord Feather.


Ha ragione, mi scusi madame. Spero di non aver offeso il suo delicato apparato uditivo con siffatti riferimenti culinari.

Sono le brutte compagnie che mi portano fuori strada, io di natura sarei molto elegante e forbito...


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per farlo cadere lo stile bisognerebbe averlo.


Questa ovvietà vorrebbe insinuare qualcosa? 
Da un lato non posso pensare che la tua intelligenza ti abbia permesso di scrivere una tale ovvietà, dall'altro non posso credere che intendessi fare sottili insinuazioni. Sono confuso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ha ragione, mi scusi madame. Spero di non aver offeso il suo delicato apparato uditivo con siffatti riferimenti culinari.
> 
> Sono le brutte compagnie che mi portano fuori strada, io di natura sarei molto elegante e forbito...


la classe non si sciacqua.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma poi che e' sta cosa gay lesbiche...siamo tutti uguali.....
> per me dire a una persona sei gay e' come dirgli hai i capelli scuri....la cosa piu normale del mondo...


basterebbe definerle per quelle che sono.... persone.


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> basterebbe definerle per quelle che sono.... persone.


chuoto


----------



## Hellseven (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Parlando di cos'è maschile e femminile, mi è venuta una curiosità.
> Qui dalle mie parti ci sono un sacco di coppie lesbiche, più o meno alla luce del sole. E spesso le si notano perché una è vestita e acconciata da uomo e l'altra da donna.
> E mi sono chiesto perché? Sono lesbiche, se ne deduce che piaccia la patatina a entrambe, con tutto il contorno. Quindi perché stravolgere il contorno per farlo sembrare maschile? Se le piacciono le donne....
> Non capisco.
> Qualcuno me lo sa spiegare?


Credo che l'omossessualità, maschile e femminile, sia un fenomeno molto complesso con sfumature diverse e, per quel che ne so, tipologi molto diverse tra loro.
Forse la domanda che hai posto è molto meno facile di quanto non possa sembrare.


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2013)

più che altro è tutto messo su un piano che rende volgare il sesso tra due persone che comunque faranno più o meno le stesse cose che facciamo tutti.
certe pruderie mi deprimono


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro è tutto messo su un piano che rende volgare il sesso tra due persone


Su quel piano ce lo avrai messo tu, non certo io.


----------



## Nordica (18 Novembre 2013)

se rinasco voglio rinascere lesbica.

ho avuto troppe brutte esperienze con gli uomini. 

sono sempre piaciuta alle donne lesbiche, come una calamita mi hanno sempre fatto il filo.

a me mi piacciono le donne, ma non mi sono mai innamorata in una donna.

vuol dire che adesso non sono lesbica?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Novembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> se rinasco voglio rinascere lesbica.
> 
> ho avuto troppe brutte esperienze con gli uomini.
> 
> ...


no non sei lesbica 
anche io voglio rinascere lesbica.....

forse incontrerai la donna della tua vita tra poco.....non si sa mai....


----------



## mary80 (21 Novembre 2013)

ho avuto esperienze con donne.io sono molto femminile e non ho mai cercato donne mascoline.sennò mi cercavo un uomo


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> se rinasco voglio rinascere lesbica.
> 
> ho avuto troppe brutte esperienze con gli uomini.
> 
> ...


mica è obbligatorio innamorarsi per essere bisessuali.....se sai che ti piacciono anche le donne,che le desideri fisicamente,che 6 desiderata....probabilmente ti manca solo lo spunto per passare dalla teoria alla pratica


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> ho avuto esperienze con donne.io sono molto femminile e non ho mai cercato donne mascoline.sennò mi cercavo un uomo


quindi cercavi a tua volta donne molto femminili


----------



## mary80 (22 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi cercavi a tua volta donne molto femminili


si certo.è la donna che a me fa impazzire,un corpo molto femminile.se deve essere una copia inesatta di un uomo preferisco l'originale,ma io sono bisessuale.non so come funzioni per gli omo


----------



## Alessandra (22 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma che discorso e'...
> *e' come se ti chiedessi io: non ti manca un po giocare a incularella?
> ah no.....un buco da tappare ce l hai......*
> maddai....non c'e' un attapopamento buchi...
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

MITICA!!!! non posso darti verde perche' te l'ho gia' dato nel post precedente dove spiegavi dei rapporti omosex.


----------



## Alessandra (22 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> ho avuto esperienze con donne.io sono molto femminile e non ho mai cercato donne mascoline.sennò mi cercavo un uomo



idem...non "con donne"...e' capitato con una donna...ed era la femminilita' in persona. E anche io  sono femminile...


----------



## Alessandra (22 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> si certo.è la donna che a me fa impazzire,un corpo molto femminile.se deve essere una copia inesatta di un uomo preferisco l'originale,ma io sono bisessuale.non so come funzioni per gli omo



anche io avevo fatto (forse inconsciamente) lo stesso ragionamento.
Le maschie non mi suscitano alcuna curiosita'....
lei invece era iper-femminile.... aveva un'espressione maliziosa....quella che motli definiscono "la faccia da porca"


----------



## feather (22 Novembre 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> lei invece era iper-femminile.... aveva un'espressione maliziosa....quella che motli definiscono "la faccia da porca"


Ahhh... il mio sogno, quelle con l'occhietto maialino mi fanno morire... E te pareva che se ce n'e' una e' mezza lesbica 
In genere mi piacciono quelle consapevoli di se stesse, consapevoli dell'effetto che fanno a un uomo..


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> si certo.è la donna che a me fa impazzire,un corpo molto femminile.se deve essere una copia inesatta di un uomo preferisco l'originale,ma io sono bisessuale.non so come funzioni per gli omo


non sei solo bisessuale,sei anche sana di mente.   dico sul serio 

complimenti


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sei solo bisessuale,sei anche sana di mente. dico sul serio
> 
> complimenti


non conta molto perplesso....tu pensi che la donna e' meglio perche l uomo puzza......
no-sense


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non conta molto perplesso....tu pensi che la donna e' meglio perche l uomo puzza......
> no-sense


per me è indiscutibile che l'uomo puzzi,per Mary80 par che no,ma se non altro condivido il suo cercare la virilità nell'uomo e la femminilità nella donna.

tu non fai altrettanto?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> per me è indiscutibile che l'uomo puzzi,per Mary80 par che no,ma se non altro condivido il suo cercare la virilità nell'uomo e la femminilità nella donna.
> 
> tu non fai altrettanto?


no
cerco la virilita in un uomo....quello che capita in una donna.....
da un uomo ho bisogno di tenerminate cose. sicurezza fisica, protezione, decisione, pungo fermo con una teppista come me.....ci faccio poco con la femminilita....
in una donna.....per me il rapporto con una donna e' su un altro livello.....e' un mondo tutto mio dove non c'e' distinzione tra maschile e femminile...e' donna, ed e' diversa dall uomo, per me basta e avanza...

perplesso anche la donna puzza e ci sono uomini che non puzzano


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no
> cerco la virilita in un uomo....quello che capita in una donna.....
> da un uomo ho bisogno di tenerminate cose. sicurezza fisica, protezione, decisione, pungo fermo con una teppista come me.....ci faccio poco con la femminilita....
> in una donna.....per me il rapporto con una donna e' su un altro livello.....e' un mondo tutto mio dove non c'e' distinzione tra maschile e femminile...e' donna, ed e' diversa dall uomo, per me basta e avanza...
> ...


le uniche donne puzzolenti che ho incontrato erano quelle che non sapevano godere della bellezza femminile

di uomini che non puzzassero ancora non ne ho incontrati,mi fido sulla parola che esistano,ma al momento non ho riscontri empirici.   ma sono certo che saranno semplici eccezioni che non smentiranno la regola


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> le uniche donne puzzolenti che ho incontrato erano quelle che non sapevano godere della bellezza femminile
> 
> di uomini che non puzzassero ancora non ne ho incontrati,mi fido sulla parola che esistano,ma al momento non ho riscontri empirici. ma sono certo che saranno semplici eccezioni che non smentiranno la regola


cosa stai dicendo?
allora secondo te una donna che va a correre  1 ora al giorno per tenersi in forma pero ha un problema di ghiandole sudorifere (per esempio), torna a casa  che puzza piu di un coyote......non e' un vero puzzare quello?
io mi ricordo al liceo da me che dopo educazione fisica le mie amiche puzzavano sempre....
io non la facevo perche ero giustificata perche mi rompevo sempre qualcosa facendo sport, ma quelle si che puzzavano...eppure alcune erno le piu fighe della scuola, mooolto femminili....

cmq perplesso basta lavarsi


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cosa stai dicendo?
> allora secondo te una donna che va a correre  1 ora al giorno per tenersi in forma pero ha un problema di ghiandole sudorifere (per esempio), torna a casa  che puzza piu di un coyote......non e' un vero puzzare quello?
> io mi ricordo al liceo da me che dopo educazione fisica le mie amiche puzzavano sempre....
> io non la facevo perche ero giustificata perche mi rompevo sempre qualcosa facendo sport, ma quelle si che puzzavano...eppure alcune erno le piu fighe della scuola, mooolto femminili....
> ...


quando parlo di puzzare  intendo fare una metafora,non parlo di secrezioni reali.....

gli uomini puzzano quando non sanno essere tali,quando si comportano da checche isteriche o da mestruati, quando sono narcisi o falsi,quando scappano davanti alle decisioni o non sanno assumersi le conseguenze delle loro azioni

ora si capisce cosa intendo per uomini che puzzano?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quando parlo di puzzare  intendo fare una metafora,non parlo di secrezioni reali.....
> 
> gli uomini puzzano quando non sanno essere tali,quando si comportano da checche isteriche o da mestruati, quando sono narcisi o falsi,quando scappano davanti alle decisioni o non sanno assumersi le conseguenze delle loro azioni
> 
> ora si capisce cosa intendo per uomini che puzzano?


si ora si....
ricordati sempre con chi parli perplesso...
non sono cosi intelligente


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ahhh... il mio sogno, quelle con l'occhietto maialino mi fanno morire... *E te pareva che se ce n'e' una e' mezza lesbica
> In genere mi piacciono quelle consapevoli di se stesse, consapevoli dell'effetto che fanno a un uomo*..


ciao,

...mi potresti spiegare cosa intendi?


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> si certo.è la donna che a me fa impazzire,un corpo molto femminile.se deve essere una copia inesatta di un uomo preferisco l'originale,ma io sono bisessuale.non so come funzioni per gli omo


sono pienamente d'accordo con te


----------



## feather (22 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao,
> 
> ...mi potresti spiegare cosa intendi?


Il primo o il secondo neretto?


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il primo o il secondo neretto?


entrambi


----------



## feather (22 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao,
> 
> ...mi potresti spiegare cosa intendi?


Semplicemente constato che molte lesbiche, quelle femminili, non le "maschie", sanno spesso essere molto sensuali. Ed e' un bello spreco dato che tutta questa magnifica sensualita' e' indirizzata ad altre donne invece che alla mia persona. Che apprezzerebbe moltissimo! :mrgreen:

Il secondo neretto invece deriva da un'altra constatazione, ci sono spesso donne, anceh giovani e carine pero' inconsapevoli del loro corpo, del loro aspetto, della loro femminilita'. Un po' come girare su un Ferrari convinti sia una Panda. E questa visione di loro stesse traspare, ohh se traspare...!
E ti trovi davanti una donna carina che spreca il suo potenziale. Le parli e lei non ti capisce perche' non si rende conto. Ci si parla da due piani diversi.
Non sanno "usare" quella loro magnifica femminilita' che viene cosi' sprecata.
E me gli sprechi di potenzialita' mi hanno sempre dato un fastidio quasi intollerabile. Come fosse un peccato mortale.


----------



## ipazia (23 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Semplicemente constato che molte lesbiche, quelle femminili, non le "maschie", sanno spesso essere molto sensuali. Ed e' un bello spreco dato che tutta questa magnifica sensualita' e' indirizzata ad altre donne invece che alla mia persona. Che apprezzerebbe moltissimo! :mrgreen:
> 
> Il secondo neretto invece deriva da un'altra constatazione, ci sono spesso donne, anceh giovani e carine pero' inconsapevoli del loro corpo, del loro aspetto, della loro femminilita'. Un po' come girare su un Ferrari convinti sia una Panda. E questa visione di loro stesse traspare, ohh se traspare...!
> E ti trovi davanti una donna carina che spreca il suo potenziale. Le parli e lei non ti capisce perche' non si rende conto. Ci si parla da due piani diversi.
> ...



capito, grazie :smile:

a parte il tuo desiderio di compartecipare di tanta sensualità 

perchè sprecata?

io non credo serva "l'appropriazione" di un corpo per godere di chi se lo porta addosso.

l'espressione della sensualità è uno spettacolo da ammirare e di cui godere, guardarla è piacere...toccarla è un dono...e non sempre è dovuto...non per queste perde del suo splendore. e non per questo non è condivisa. 


Cosa significa femminilità sprecata?

Ognuno deve fare i suoi giri nella vita, e fino alla fine non si può sapere se ciò che accade sia uno spreco, no?

Io non so come si possa inquadrare una cosa complessa come la femminilità, sicuro non è riducibile ad un corpo e al suo aspetto, penso che il corpo sia solo uno dei tanti mezzi di espressione, neanche il prioritario...io la lego al piacere, fisico e mentale, dello stare bene con me stessa.

Sicuro non è scontato godere di se stessi per se stessi. A volte ci si dimentica. 

E per la mia esperienza, quando non si gode di se stessi non si comunica piacere neanche a chi ci circonda. 

Per me il peccato mortale è non avere piacere, in ogni senso, innanzitutto verso se stessi.

Eppure ho incontrato donne assolutamente inconsapevoli della loro bellezza e del loro essere seducenti, ed erano semplicemente splendenti.


mia idea..


----------



## Leda (23 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Semplicemente constato che molte lesbiche, quelle femminili, non le "maschie", sanno spesso essere molto sensuali. Ed e' un bello spreco dato che tutta questa magnifica sensualita' e' indirizzata ad altre donne invece che alla mia persona. Che apprezzerebbe moltissimo! :mrgreen:
> 
> Il secondo neretto invece deriva da un'altra constatazione, ci sono spesso donne, anceh giovani e carine pero' inconsapevoli del loro corpo, del loro aspetto, della loro femminilita'. Un po' come girare su un Ferrari convinti sia una Panda. E questa visione di loro stesse traspare, ohh se traspare...!
> E ti trovi davanti una donna carina che spreca il suo potenziale. Le parli e lei non ti capisce perche' non si rende conto. Ci si parla da due piani diversi.
> ...



Guarda che stai dicendo, in pratica, che una donna spreca se stessa in quanto disinteressata a te.
Ripigliati.


----------



## ipazia (23 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Guarda che stai dicendo, in pratica, che una donna spreca se stessa in quanto disinteressata a te.
> Ripigliati.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (23 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Guarda che stai dicendo, in pratica, che una donna spreca se stessa in quanto disinteressata a te.
> Ripigliati.


No. 
Non mi sono spiegato, cercherò di chiarire rispondendo a Ipazia...


----------



## feather (23 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> io non credo serva "l'appropriazione" di un corpo per godere di chi se lo porta addosso.


Invece si, IMHO. Mi spiego:



ipazia ha detto:


> Io non so come si possa inquadrare una cosa complessa come la femminilità, sicuro non è riducibile ad un corpo e al suo aspetto, penso che il corpo sia solo uno dei tanti mezzi di espressione, neanche il prioritario...io la lego al piacere, fisico e mentale, dello stare bene con me stessa.
> 
> Sicuro non è scontato godere di se stessi per se stessi. A volte ci si dimentica.
> 
> ...


Infatti. Stiamo dicendo qualcosa di molto simile.
Tu dici che serve lo stare bene con se stesse, io che serve la consapevolezza di se e della propria bellezza e femminilità.



ipazia ha detto:


> Eppure ho incontrato donne assolutamente inconsapevoli della loro bellezza e del loro essere seducenti, ed erano semplicemente splendenti.


Lo trovo molto difficile da credere. Se non sei consapevole della tua femminilità e potere seduttivo succede che il modo in "vesti" il tuo bel corpo, il modo in cui lo muovi, il modo in cui 'carry yourself' manca di seduzione proprio perché richiede consapevolezza.
Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi stavolta.

E per rispondere a Leda, questa seduzione non deve essere rivolta a me. Mi piacerebbe ma non è un requisito fondamentale.

Provo a spiegarmi con un esempio, due donne che conosco.
Una è mia moglie, un bel viso dolce e armonioso, un bel corpo, begli occhi grandi. Insomma, non c'è assulotamente nulla che non vada nel suo aspetto. Ma lei non ci pensa, non sa, non si pone il problema, non ha idea che effetto faccia il suo corpo quando va in giro. Di conseguenza il portamento, lo sguardo non ha nulla di sensuale. È un bel corpo portato in giro come fosse un cencio vecchio e sporco. Immagina di trascinare su un marciapiede un bellismo vestito di sera tenendolo per una manica, e ora immagina lo stesso bellismo vestito indossato con fierezza.
Capirai che nel primo caso, il trascinarlo per terra, è uno spreco terribile.
Un'altra donna, bellissima, alta, fica, insomma, un bel 9+. Ma lei invece sa benissimo quanto vale e lo fa capire con eleganza.
Ovviamente non mi considera manco per pulirle la macchina, quindi no, non deve essere rivolta a me tanta sensualità per non essere sprecata.


----------



## ipazia (23 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Invece si, IMHO. Mi spiego:
> 
> Partiamo proprio da due presupposti diversi
> 
> ...


----------



## feather (23 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


>


Si, ora ho capito anch'io, parlavamo di due aspetti diversi. 
E ho ben chiaro cosa intendi quando parli della tua amica splendente.


----------



## Ecate (28 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Parlando di cos'è maschile e femminile, mi è venuta una curiosità.
> Qui dalle mie parti ci sono un sacco di coppie lesbiche, più o meno alla luce del sole. E spesso le si notano perché una è vestita e acconciata da uomo e l'altra da donna.
> E mi sono chiesto perché? Sono lesbiche, se ne deduce che piaccia la patatina a entrambe, con tutto il contorno. Quindi perché stravolgere il contorno per farlo sembrare maschile? Se le piacciono le donne....
> Non capisco.
> Qualcuno me lo sa spiegare?


Non ho letto tutti gli interventi, quindi rischio di ripetere cose già dette
l'identità di genere e l'orientamento sessuali sono due aree diverse, anche se abbastanza embricate. C'è chi considera che il dualismo maschile/femminile sia una costrizione sociale che per quanto funzionale alla maggior parte degli individui non descriva  correttamente quello che invece sarebbe una combinazione di fattori e caratteristiche presenti nell'individuo con variabile intensità. (Cerca "manifesto pangender)


----------

